# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Diakonessenhuis (Zeist)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Diakonessenhuis (Zeist)
Prof. Lorentzlaan 76
Zeist

Bezoek de website van Diakonessenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Diakonessenhuis.*

----------


## halnic

Liesbreukoperatie nodig? Diakonessenhuis Zeist is "the place to be"! Vijf chirurgen gespecialiseerd in "kijk"operaties, efficiency, geen wachttijden, vriendelijkheid ten top! Het lijkt de paradijns wel! EEN AANRADER!

----------

